# Calstar's 770XXXH builds. Land Based Shark Rods.



## Team Buddhahead (Oct 4, 2006)

Haven't posted in a while been real busy with Sharkathon around the courner. Here are couple Calstar 770XXXH 80lb-unlimited rods built to match the blue Avet 50 wides.


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

Man o man!! I love that wrap, looks textured.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Calstar Rods*

Good looking rigs! Now go get some of them sharks. C2


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

That aught to "Git R Done" Sweeet!


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Yessir, that oughta git er done! Good stuff, Gary, and best of luck in the Sharkathon.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

i love the blue nice


----------

